# Finish for timber treads on an indoor catwalk/bridge



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

Howdy;
I bought a good supply of 4x6 14' timbers from a farmer taking down a corn crib. I've had a hard time identifying the wood, but I'm using it to make treads for a bridge in my home remodel. Someone told me it was old Georgia pine, it smells like popcorn when I cut it, and it makes a sort of dirty yellow sawdust.


Anyhow, I'm trying to figure out whether I need to somehow seal the wood, and if so what to use. The bridge is just foot traffic, most likely bare/stocking feet, indoors, and not a ton of direct sunlight (mostly bounced around in the room it's in). There's plenty of grain and character & contrast in the wood already, so I'm not really looking to dress it up or make it glossy (or hide anything with a heavy stain). But should I do something to it? Wax? Oil? Thinned varnish? Leave it bare? I'm pretty finish-ignorant, so advice is welcome.

I attached a few shots of the work in progress, but unfortunately I don't have a lot of wood grain closeups.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Holy Cathedral!*

Looks like pine.

I would use an oil based poly for durability. :smile:


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Scott, thanks for the reply.
Would an oil-based poly leave a visible finish or coloration or dull it in some way? What brand would you recommend?

Thanks again.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

EyePulp said:


> Hey Scott, thanks for the reply.
> Would an oil-based poly leave a visible finish or coloration or dull it in some way? What brand would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks again.


Oil poly will give a slight yellow/warming effect.

I don't find much difference in major brands.

Do a test on some scrap. :smile:


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the benefit of the poly? Protection from dings & scratches, or easier cleaning? Or UV protection?

Maybe all of the above? =)

I've got some scraps I'll be trying different solutions on. The local paint & finish place is pretty good about demonstrating samples.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

EyePulp said:


> What's the benefit of the poly? Protection from dings & scratches, or easier cleaning? Or UV protection?
> 
> Maybe all of the above? =)
> 
> I've got some scraps I'll be trying different solutions on. The local paint & finish place is pretty good about demonstrating samples.


Durability... You shouldn't need UV protection indoors.

I would also finish all six sides before installation. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It does look like pine. I would use a waterbase polyurethane like Parks Pro Finisher. It dries very fast, no noticeable odor, and water clean up. It has no lingering off gassing that an oil base application has. It dries clear.

Can't tell how thick or the dimensions of the decking. I would arrange for the installation of a handrail pronto.












 







.


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

amazing looking house. Old church?? looks like you're putting a bridge from the alter area to the choir loft, am I right??
you have to post more pictures of your place. looks like it would be cool.


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

@cabinetman - Thanks for the recommendation - That looks like just the finish I was thinking of. If you look in the background of the second photo you can see the bridge railings, awaiting installation (upside down in the photo). I wanted to get everything squared away with the treads before bolting the rails in place. Each tread is 5 1/2" wide, 3 1/4" thick and 36" long. Still working on the design for the loft railings at the moment.

@RDufner - It is an old church (and if you're in springfield, I'm about an hour north of you). For better or worse the original building had no structure built in the sanctuary, so we framed out a large loft along one long edge and a tiny loft in the "apse" area above the area the pastor would deliver sermons from, and then built the bridge to join the two. Just don't ask what we'll have over in the small loft area, because we have no idea. It just seemed like a cool space to have access to (and totally justifies a ridiculous bridge in the living room).


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I too would suggest the poly, my main reason would be to prevent bare feet and socks from getting pine splinters. By the way very cool place.
James


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks James. I'm still considering a tiny roundover along the top edges to help reduce the splinter potential.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice!


Well,whatever finish you decide on....DON'T do like wifey and me.We used to sneak in a power'd wax job on the floors here at the house.......catching a time when all the boys weren't home.

Then she and I would delight for a cpl days when they'd be "doin laps" 'round house and would be sliding and wrecking cause of the slick.Haha.BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If there is any way that you can be sure that there will be no splinters for bare feet or socks, I would leave the wood alone. No finish. 

The wood does not need protection from anything. You said it had been a corn crib in an earlier life. Any damage the elements are going to do to it has been done many years ago.

Any finish will be to protect you from the wood.

George


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

@BWsmith - I can pretty much guarantee there won't be any floor waxing going on. I'm too lazy and too broke.

@George - I had been wondering if I *needed* a sealer, and I think you hit the nail on the head - it's to protect feet, not wood. So if the wood isn't a danger to feet, then a finish may not be necessary. I'll be hitting the corners with a slight roundover, and taking an orbital to the rest of it to smooth it out. I guess I'll make my final decision after that.


----------

